# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال درباره دفترچه شماره ۱ کنکور+‌ انصراف از دانشگاه

## uhnali

دوستان سلام!

من کارشناسی مکانیک تو یکی از دانشگاه های دولتی میخونم!

نیمسال اول رو مرخصی گرفتم! و برای نیمسال دوم تو شک گیر کردم که *دفترچه شماره ۱ کنکور تجربی کی منتشر میشه که تاریخ انصراف از دانشگاه رو اعلام کنه؟*


چون میخوام هرچه سریع تر از دانشگاه انصراف بدم!



اگه اطلاعاتی در زمینه انصراف از دانشگاه دارید لطف کنید اشتراک بزارید!

با عرض تشکر!

----------


## -AMiN-

*فرقی نمیکنه هرسال باید تا 30 بهمن انصراف بدی از دانشگاه روزانه تا بتونی شرکت کنی 
تاریخش هرسال یکیه
البته اگه ترم یکی که از انتخاب رشته روزانه هم محرومی*

----------

